# New Here



## Buck_242 (Jan 30, 2020)

I've been a member on ASF for a little while and found this site thanks to a message from Admin. Glad to be here, can never have to much information.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## REHH (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep this is the original forum that started it all back in the day ....welcome over here to IMF


----------

